# Kenyi tank mates?



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

Just looking for some good suggestions on tank mates that go good with kenyi. Its a 55g tank with lots of rockery and hiding places... I really appreciate the advise but please I don't need to here how evil they are and to get rid of them. Thanks for any suggestions anyone may have


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had them for over a year now without too much aggression... They are great fish, very active...

I currently have auratus and Red Zebras with them in the tank...

I previously had Albino Socolofi in place of the Red Zebras.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do a single species tank with 1m and 14 females, but I can't say why. :thumb:


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

I was thinking of that too lol single specie, but love my c.moorii cant convince myself to sell them... so I just trown many juveniles kenyi hopping to get more females to spread agression cause the much bigger male and female c. moorii help male kenyi dominate the females kenyi.
Female kenyi are really the underdogs in my tank! It is not a mix i would suggest...


----------



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

would get your Kenyi a mirror :thumb: thats all he would need!


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

I have mine in with Red Top Hongi and Jewels. There we some issues at first (my bubblebee was killed), but I added 2 of the Hongi which were bigger than them and didn't take their **** and that settled them right down. They were still fairly young, though. Everyone holds their own and no one is too aggressive (except my Jewels when there are eggs). I think just making sure they aren't the biggest fish in the tank and that you don't add anything frail, you should be fine.


----------

